# I made my first soap...



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

...and I am having such a hard time restraining myself from going and looking at it!! I am trying to be patient but oh it is hard! I used a recipe for Oatmeal soap from www.millersoap.com and it smelled so good while I was making it! So I am crossing my fingers that it turns out good


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah don't dowhat I did and pull it out too soon!


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

The temptation is great NamasteMama! I am trying hard to restrain myself!!!


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

So I removed the molds this morning and cut the soap...here is a picture of what I have at this point!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30554704&l=50f599df6c&id=1116980909


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

If you used one of Cyndi Muller's recipies, I'm sure it will be great. Let it cure 3 weeks and then use it and let us know what you think! - Catherine


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

The pictures look great! Was it the oatmeal honey recipe?

I haven't made soap yet, but have all my ingredients collected and am just trying to decide what to make. and build the courage to try it


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

krische1012 said:


> So I removed the molds this morning and cut the soap...here is a picture of what I have at this point!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30554704&l=50f599df6c&id=1116980909



Your soap looks great, Congratulations!!! With honey in them they may darken a little as they cure, don't worry it's just the nature of honey. I haven't looked at that particular recipe so they may stay creamy for you. However the color, you are more interested in good soap and looks like you have it!

I love the recipes at millersoap they are big enough to give you a little room for tiny errors if your scales are a little off. People who start off with 1# recipes have to be very precise to the gram to come out well so I like the larger recipes for beginners. My first batch was Rachel's tried and true from Miller's.

What are you going to make next?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Great looking soap. It looks like it will be a good batch.


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone! This was just the plain oatmeal soap. I have it curing in one of my guest bedrooms now and it is so hard to wait to try it out! I was thinking I might try the spiced milk and honey recipe next. Or maybe lemongrass soap...so many choices! I need to get some real molds. I used two pringles cans and a cardboard box. I love how the pringles cans turned out but I really don't eat potato chips (and don't need to!) so it isn't like I have an endless supply on pringles cans!


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

ROFL... I bought three cans of pringles today. They are NOT on my diet, but my kids were thrilled to eat some of them for me so I can use the tubes for soap. I loved how your round ones turned out!

I got some plastic drawer divider compartments at the dollar tree and am going to use those also... except, they aren't totally square but I think they'll work

here is a picture...


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

I don't have kids so there is no one else home right now to eat Pringles!!! DH is working out of town. I love how the round ones turned out too! I like those drawer dividers...I may have to look into those!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

A length of PVC pipe works well also.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on your first batch! Looks like it came out great. Kathy Millers site is a great place to learn to soap--I started there about 10 years ago. 

Not sure if I would recommend a milk & honey for your second batch. Both of these tend to heat up a bit, and can cause problems for an inexperienced soaper. Maybe try another simple one, and save the M&H till you have a dozen or so batches under your belt.

You can reuse your Pringle cans. Just cut a circle from wax paper or freezer wrap for the bottom--or better yet, but out the plastic lid to slip inside, then cut a length of freezer paper to form a tube around the sides. Leave it extend above the top, then you can use the excess paper to help pull the soap from the can. I use the cans for several batches (untill they get yucky) before I throw them away. Although they are shorter & smaller around, the Crystal Lite, Tang, and Kool-Aid cans work well too.


----------



## AbbeyLehman (Jan 2, 2006)

darbyfamily said:


> ROFL... I bought three cans of pringles today. They are NOT on my diet, but my kids were thrilled to eat some of them for me so I can use the tubes for soap. I loved how your round ones turned out!
> 
> I got some plastic drawer divider compartments at the dollar tree and am going to use those also... except, they aren't totally square but I think they'll work
> 
> here is a picture...


I JUST used one of these for my second batch tonight!!! Have you used yours and if so, how did it work for you? I cannot unmold mine until tomorrow, so i can't yet comment.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Great looking soap.... :clap:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I can't see your facebook picture!!!! FB doesn't like me this stormy evening. BAH!

I'll go transfer more seedlings into bigger pots and foget about soap ... for tonight! 

I have to whip up 50# of masterbatch oils and get to making some more soaps for the farmer's market!!

Put up 30# of soap this week (EucaMint, Almond & Honey, Cotton Blossom.Olive Oil, Neem Castile) but need some m ore Patchouli, Lily of the Wood (Patch/Lav/touch of lily of valley), Lavender, Mother Earth (anothe Patchouli EO mix), ... OI! Summer and farmer's market is upon us!!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I would love to smell Lily of the wood..... do you make that blend yourself Cindi or do you buy it like that?


----------



## AbbeyLehman (Jan 2, 2006)

Shazza said:


> I would love to smell Lily of the wood..... do you make that blend yourself Cindi or do you buy it like that?


+1! I would like to try this myself....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lily of the Wood is one of my blends. Started off as a Lavender & Patchouli combo, but I thought it needed something to make it a bit less 'heavy'. I had just finished soaping Lily of the Valley, so put a bit of that in and Viola! Lily of the Wood was born.

It is 3 parts Lavender, 2 parts Patch and 1/2 part Lily of the Valley. I do a blue and green swirl for this. It is loved by men and women alike.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello Kris. How much materials did you need to make all those bars? I am curious to know how much savings there could be in making soap over buying it. From your photo i saw about thirtyfive bars of soap, that amount of oatmeal soap would cost me about $140 to buy in the store. Have you found that you save a great deal of money making soap?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Where do you all buy the ingredients needed for soap making?


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

I have purchased some ingredients just at Wal-mart or regular grocery stores. I have also ordered from:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Default.aspx

I ha;ve been browsing this website as well and plan to purchase from them also:

http://www.brambleberry.com

I have not run numbers on exactly how much each bar of soap costs to create but it is substantially less then what it would cost to purchase similar quality bars of soap. You also get the satisfaction of knowing that you made it, which I love!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree, personal satisfaction is the best part, second to being finacially sound. One of the things I like best about the back to the land lifestyle is that it fosters freedom and self confidence.


----------



## JustineInWA (Jan 23, 2010)

Congratulations on your first batch of soap!


----------



## minh_han (May 24, 2010)

I JUST finished my first batch of soap on the 15th! Now I'm totally excited and want to make lots more! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats minh_han!! It is addicting isn't it! lol Look forward to hearing how your first batch turns out


----------

